# How to make star pattern in drywall ceiling



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have 3 places in my house that we had to cut the ceiling out to repair broken pipes. 
I have replaced the drywall, mudded and taped......but I don't know how to make this pattern??
Is there a tool or a trick to do this??

I would love to get these ceilings finished so I can paint them and get this house ready to sell.
Any help you can provide would be awesome!!


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

That pattern almost looks like a large rag but i will warn you now, you will never match it perfectly because each person has their own "technique" 

There are so many different texture brushes,combs and techniques to do this it isn't funny so matching it perfectly is impossible, but you may be able to do it good enough to sell the house though. 

Actually after doing some more research this kinda looks likes yours and there is a debate on how it was done, think the contractor gave up trying to match it. but some good techniques on how they would try to replicate it. http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/textured-ceiling-78464/


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

This is what we always called a stomped out ceiling. It is done with a regular texturing brush on the end of an extension pole. In this case it looks like the joint compound slurry they dipped the brush into was a little thicker and applied heavy. You might get pretty close if you experimented a bit.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

dirtman said:


> This is what we always called a stomped out ceiling. It is done with a regular texturing brush on the end of an extension pole. In this case it looks like the joint compound slurry they dipped the brush into was a little thicker and applied heavy. You might get pretty close if you experimented a bit.


Help me understand what a regular texturing brush is? Can I buy it at Lowes / Home Depot?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Wadded up plastic bag.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fPRLo_7OFA]Paul Neumann texturing drywall ceiling with plastic bag easy! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Longer video with a purchased tool:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWsmZhJxfuQ&feature=related]How To Do A Slapbrush Drywall Texture courtesy of drywallschool.com - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

could also be a big round sponge dipped in dry wall mud slury,


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They also make rollers with that pattern


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Help me understand what a regular texturing brush is? Can I buy it at Lowes / Home Depot?


Yes, it looks like a circular texture brush but as others say, even if you had the exact same brush used originally the technique will be different. Maybe you'll get close, maybe not. If it's a large area you might consider sanding down the rest of the ceiling and running a new texture over the whole thing


----------

